# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## raf

hoi hoi 
ik was ff aan het lezen hier,maar kom er niet echt uit... 
ik heb al sinds woensdag..bruine afscheiding in mijn slipje..ik dacht ik wordt ongesteld..dus gauw een inlegkruisje erin..zou eigenlijk een week te vroeg zijn..maar goed dat zou kunnen(niet eerder gehad)..de dag vorderd..maar het blijft het zelfde...het blijft bruin..en ozo weinig..savonds is het weg..en de volgende dag komt het weer..vandaag zaterdag..als ik ga plassen is mijn plas helder geel..als ik het schoon veeg zit er bloed bij..na de 2de stop bij het toilet is het nog gewoon geel..als ik me dan schoon veeg..is het bruin dus geen rood erbij..ben al anderhalf jaar gestopt met de pil.. 
weten jullie wat het zou kunnen zijn...heb 2 weken geleden een uitstrijken laten doen..maandag bel ik voor de uitslag...heb ook wat krampen in mijn buik..en ben wat aan de diaree...ik begin me nu een beetje zorgen te maken... 
ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen of advies kunnen geven 
groetjes

----------


## musje

hoi Raf,

Ik heb precies het zelfde. Ik ga morgen naar de huisarts om een uitstrijkje te laten maken. Ik ben echt bang. Wat is er bij jou uitgekomen. groetjes

----------

